# pdr



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

prozac- about 10 years ago. dp started to lift after about 7 months, might have been helped by prozac.

zoloft- hellish time getting on it but a couple of months down the line and i feel pretty ok. good result.

oxazepam- used it for first couple of weeks starting zoloft and then stopped. helped me deal with unbearable side effects although didn't like the first 20 minutes of its effect. seemed to increase negative feelings before easing them.

effexor- 1 day. bad side effects.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

prozac- didnt have any difficulty stopping.
oxazepam- no effects stopping although only used it for a short time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

> zoloft- hellish time getting on it but a couple of months down the line and i feel pretty ok. good result.


Zoloft has a side-effect when you first start it, where your mood gets elevated. It feels like a miracle, but actually, it's manic-type symptoms. Alot of people think it's "magic", but it swings too high in terms of serotonin in the first week.

I saw a guy acting like a blubbering fool, in front of a Therapist, going on about the first week and alleviation of depression. I was too shy to tell anybody that it swings back down.


----------

